# Foam board



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

Good Morning: Not sure if i am asking in right location, but here goes: Have any of you used the white foam board, like you see in coolers ect as your base?? Ifso what were the results?? The problem we have in oklahoma is next to impossible to get the dow(blue) or owens corning (pink) closed cell type foam board. Okies are not allowed to have it unless we want to pay as high as 45.00 per sheet plus shipping , with a minimum 48 sheet order So seeking alternative ideas here Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm not a expert and haven't been in a Holiday Inn recently either but here goes. The white stuff is made up of "pellets" and formed under heat/pressure to whatever final shape. It crumbles. I don't know if it accepts paint or not. In your case either Homasote or ply with a cork roadbed would be the way to go.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

gandy dancer#1 said:


> The problem we have in oklahoma is next to impossible to get the dow(blue) or owens corning (pink) closed cell type foam board. Okies are not allowed to have it unless we want to pay as high as 45.00 per sheet plus shipping , with a minimum 48 sheet order So seeking alternative ideas here


I'm in TX and we have it, why can't you have it in OK? Is it a state law?


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

I agree with Runner, that sounds odd that you can't go to Home Depot or Lowes and buy just one sheet of the pink foam board. Now being in the souther area it might be hard for you to get 1" or above, I know it is here without having to order it. You should still have no problem getting 1/2" to at least 3/4". If you need to you may just have to get a couple of sheets and stack it thats all.


----------



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

*Foam Board*

Good morning X RUNNER: Where in texas are you?? The problem is the big guys HD - LOWES refuse tocarry it up here!! They claim that they cant get it from their warehouse in dallas ?? So it falls under special order book!! ergo the 45 bucks per sheet!! where in texas can you get it?? and if dont mind what is cost per sheet on 2"x4'x8'???? I have cousin in bowie says he is in dallas area from time to time and could pick it up  if knew where and is not cost prohibitive??


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

gandy dancer#1 said:


> Good morning X RUNNER: Where in texas are you??


Ft. Worth.



> The problem is the big guys HD - LOWES refuse tocarry it up here!! They claim that they cant get it from their warehouse in dallas ??


Sounds like B.S. to me.



> So it falls under special order book!! ergo the 45 bucks per sheet!! where in texas can you get it??


At both Lowes and HD.




> and if dont mind what is cost per sheet on 2"x4'x8'???? I have cousin in bowie says he is in dallas area from time to time and could pick it up  if knew where and is not cost prohibitive??


I" thick 48" x 8 ft is only $12.98!

http://www.homedepot.com/Building-M...splay?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&storeId=10051


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Wait just a sec ...

What happens if you go to Home Depot online and just try to order it. Doesn't it give you an option to have it sent to a local store? Have you tried this yet? Just bypass the doofusses at the local store and take control of the situation. Give it a shot and see what it tells you.


----------



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

*Foam Board*

High David 85: Have you really measured what they are calling 3/4"?? Hate to tell you this but it is actually between 3/4 and 1/2  the 1/2 is even less than true measure!! aside from that, all i can get here locally, is the 1/2" at 28.00 per sheet Idid find some 1" at 2 independents in lawton, priced at 24.00 - 27.00 per sheet Maybe i am being to cranky or what ever, but buddy of mine in tuscon , went to HD yesterday and checked out there, and they had 2" x4' x8' 11.70 per sheet and he called me and askhow many i wanted as they had 100 sheets in stock What relly incensed me though, was I called HD corporate, and got told , that contractors in oklahoma were 10 yrs behind in technology and wouldn't buy it, so ergo HD wasnt bothering to stock it in oklahoma. Now I am a native texan from the old school married to a quite intelligent okie, and there are plenty of intelligent folks up here and it just chapped my chaps  Talk about discrimination Any like said there has to be a way around this, I dont have the budget of BNSF


----------



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

Hey X RUNNER TRIED THAT both HD and LOWES,NO GO on their respective websites, tells me notavailabel in OK!!!


----------



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

Thank you X RUNNER, I will have the cousin pick it upin fort worth, as he picks up oil field equipment and parts there on a weekly basis for his bussiness, that price is in budget and can go for 4 sheets at once!! Now i wont have to do a sit in at the stores up here!!


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

gandy dancer#1 said:


> Hey X RUNNER TRIED THAT both HD and LOWES,NO GO on their respective websites, tells me notavailabel in OK!!!


That's weird.

How far from the border are you? Get a truck and just go to TX get it. Have them cut the sheets in half for easy transportation.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

4x8 sheet will lay flat in most full size pickem'up trucks, even those with short beds [6.5 feet]. Some vans too. 

Someday I'd really like to know how a national chain carries their inventory. I know some materials might be area specific but insulating foam?


----------



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

*Foam Board*

Hi Jac C;I am only 20 miles from texas border on red river,just south of frederick, ok. 200 miles to fort worth texas south east of me, and have checked in wichita falls texas, funny they cant get it but stores in fort worth can just to east of them. Cousin lives 50 mies west of fort worth and goes there often, so will get him to pick it up and go to his place on a sat ,its maybe 100 miles to his house!! Heres the kicker, there is a store at denton, texas 35 miles from him, they dont cary any of it at all go figure


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

I had family in Irving, one was the son of the plumbing contractor for the original Cowboys stadium. My cuz hasn't worked a day since.  Now they're all spread out, Midlothian, Houston and Palestine..Home of the Texas State RR. My aunts B-day is Dec 24th so the plan is a 100.5 B-day bash June 24th. My brother and I planned on a road trip but he just started a new job so it's up in the air for now. 
I understand there's a huge hobby shop in Denton? If so a must see?
We'll be taking my truck, I'm not doing those miles in his Isuzu roller skate. Gas milage be dammmmed. Maybe I should load up with foam????


----------



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

*Foam Board*

Hey Jack C: Ihear that the Bright Spot in denton, texas is a place to visit, I havent made it there yet, but my cousins daughter lives there. They are all involded in oil field bussiness,cousins son has big yard at sunset texas, he has 25 -35 mobile welders running and has major contract with drilling companies to take care of their rigs, people like EXON MOBILE, PHILLIPS ect. Chris also has several oil field construction crews running with heavy equipment, and big shop with guys who rebuild oil field equipment , not bad for a kid barely 30!! His sister in denton works for a big oil field super vacum truck co and is rep for all of southwest us, plus she has a sideline bussiness she sells some kind of valves used in oil field, made in lousiana, kid sold a pallet of valves last week,dont know how many, but her commission was 16,000.00:thumbsup: So the kids are doing well, my cousin works for his son chris, and he says the boy doesn't cut him any slack right after the boy got out of college, he was co - owner of a machine shop,that had contracts with chrysler rebuilding crank shafts, but sold out to go into his new bussiness,so all is well.Heck i have been trying to get on as janitor there


----------



## BraytoChicago (Feb 8, 2011)

I agree with the guys, its weird that you can't find the pink stuff near you at a Home Depot or the like, but stranger things have happenend. I have tried the white insulation and as someone mentioned it crumbles and for some unknown reason, the static makes the crumbs stick to everything, furniture, pets (true story) and even the outside of the hoover. It's not the end of the world, but I have much preferred working with the pink stuff. It's tougher and easier to work with. There is still incredible static with the pink shavings, but it's not as bad as the white stuff and I've come to realize lately, if you cut the pink stuff with a blade (rather than a small saw) you get far less mess.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

gandy dancer#1 said:


> ... What relly incensed me though, was I called HD corporate, and got told , that contractors in oklahoma were 10 yrs behind in technology and wouldn't buy it, so ergo HD wasnt bothering to stock it in oklahoma.


Sounds like a catch 22. It's not in the store, so they can't buy it, but if they wanted to buy it, it isn't in the store. How would it ever get sold?


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

X, Might not be the contractors but the building inspectors there. Early 80's I put a 968 SQ FT addition on our house. Building Rejector, I mean Inspector, wouldn't approve the use of a laminated beam or engineered joists in my plans. He was "old school". Had to get the engineering specs from the company plus a independant structural engineer to ok everything and even then he refused to ok my plans. Had to hire a atty and yes you can fight city hall. Finally he approved my plan. But he wasn't happy about it. He was there everyday and nit picked every phase of the construction. 
So maybe your inspectors are like him.


----------



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

Evening to all from the boonies of oklahoma: I have finally locate the 1"x4'x8'
at Hd in denton, texas 13 and a few cents per sheet. I live approx 100 miles from denton but cousin lives 35 miles away. he has agreed to pick me up some when he goes tovist his grnd kids. Idid locate same at independent building supply in lawton, ok, but jusr cant afford 50.00 a sheet dont care if it is 38 miles away in stock!! I eny those of you who have modern day acccess to things in your world!! So I will bowout now, But am still contemplating doind a sitin or 2 at HD and lowes


----------



## TulsaFlyer (Sep 21, 2009)

Here in the Tulsa area, I can get it just about anywhere.......up to 3/4 inch thick. After that, forget it!!




YBIC
Jody


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm officially confused. 



gandy dancer#1 said:


> *The problem we have in oklahoma is next to impossible to get the dow(blue) or owens corning (pink) closed cell type foam board.* Okies are not allowed to have it unless we want to pay as high as 45.00 per sheet plus shipping , with a minimum 48 sheet order So seeking alternative ideas here Thanks in advance.





TulsaFlyer said:


> *Here in the Tulsa area, I can get it just about anywhere*.......up to 3/4 inch thick. After that, forget it!!


----------



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

*foam board*

Evenin X RUNNERon't feel bad I have been confused the whole time since moving back to Oklahoma in 1999 I can drive out to new mexico and get 2" for 15 bucks a sheet all day long !! I can drive to colorado and get the 4" 16-19 bucks a sheet all day long. Have a friend in mississippi get 9" 20 bucks a sheet all day long:laugh: I try to discount the fact that at 61yrs of age, had a heart attack, 2 strokes, blind in one eye and other assorted incidents,I still shouldn't be that confused  My wife tells me " I Dont Understand Okie Logic" I keep thinking maybe i need to swim the red river and move back to texas reckon i might be safer there?????:laugh:


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

gandy dancer#1 said:


> I try to discount the fact that at 61yrs of age, had a heart attack, 2 strokes, blind in one eye and other assorted incidents,I still shouldn't be that confused


You deserve easily-obtainable foam sheets sir. Even in OK. Anywhere. :thumbsup:


----------



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

X RUNNER I Thank youfor kind words: I am kinda like that old dog "LUCKY" missing one eye, one ear, and one paw, I am a survivor, I have lived my life by 2 things Keep it simple stupid, and Everyday above ground is a good day:thumbsup: I aint giving up no time soon I have a 3 & 1/2 yr old grnd son keeps me on the run, my wife is now my chauffer amonst her other duties and employment, but nobody, better count me out cause i fully intend to live to 114 and turn into an old gray mule my grand pa Burns used to tell me he intended to live to 100 and get caught jumping out of a 19yr olds bedroom window, poor fellow like 2 days making 100 and totaly missed the 19 yr old I inted to break his record:thumbsup:


----------



## TulsaFlyer (Sep 21, 2009)

xrunner said:


> I'm officially confused.



The differences in the western and eastern half of Oklahoma are immense!!
It might as well be two different states.


Jody


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

gandy dancer#1 said:


> my grand pa Burns used to tell me he intended to live to 100 and get caught jumping out of a 19yr olds bedroom window, poor fellow like 2 days making 100 and totaly missed the 19 yr old I inted to break his record:thumbsup:


What ... the 100+ part, or going for an 18 yr old ?!? Or both?!?


----------



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

*foam board*

Hey Tj: OOPS thought i sent that in an e-mail to x runner Boy i have had a bad week, but i am going for the 100+ the 18 yr old , ask me in a few yrs


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Oh no! Just learned there's another brand out there that's yellow!! Certifoam


----------



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

*foam board*

I saw some of that in OKC yesterday, in the 1 inch at a builders supply,has foil backing on itand talk about cheeesy


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

I live in tulsa and work for a ltl trucking company I deliver to a place in north tulsa that has it up to 2inch blue foam It is at shariden and I think pine I will get you the name tommrow.


----------



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

*foam board*

Howdy lears 2005: Hope you find it cheap enough that us small rail roaders can afford it?? I have personaly had quotes as high as 65.00 per sheet for 2 inch, down to 45.oo per sheet 48 sheet minimum order here in oklahoma. out side OK, have verified 2 inch for as low as 13-18 bucks a sheet for one or a hundred Go figure. who do they think I am Buffett from BNSF I just learned that Atlas roofing materials produces their own in a funky orange color:laugh: will be talking with a dealer in the morning, and told him on friday of what i had been quoted on other brands, and he said he could do better!! we will see and report back!! but will be waiting on your report also, hope you had good week end, and a good monday


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Ok I will get you the name and I will try to call them tommrow and see how much the want for the stuff. They had it in stock I saw a big old stack when I delivered there two weeks ago.


----------



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

May all your rails be smooth and your days sunny!! I thankyou!!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

FYI to all:
Certifoam with the foil backing has fiberglass in it's make up. It's best to avoid it!


----------



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

*Foam Board*

Thank you very much NIMT!! I seei didnt do enough research dont want to mis lead any one!! That why we have you pros here HUH:thumbsup: I started to say "OLD PROS" But not sure if any one older than me here, might take offense:laugh: Hey have a great week!!!


----------

